# Foam & wall panels



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I've gotten some great info on this board about how to melt foam to make wall panels. But, should you glue a foam board directly on a 4x8 panel or instead, give the wall panel some kind of surface (thin plywood?), and then glue the foam onto that?

I made several 4x8 wall panels last year for my haunt using 1x2s for the frames and they worked great. They all have cardboard sheets stapled into the wood on the front and back. So, if I melt & paint foam, should i first rip off the cardboard or simply glue the foamboard onto the cardboard already present?


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

i would glue onto the wood directly


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

So, you'd just glue the foam board onto the wood frame directly with nothing beneath it? or do you mean to glue the foam onto a thin wood layer attached to the frame?


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I would glue it to a thin wood layer. More for durability reasons.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm .. what do you think about gluing the foam on top of the cardboard layer that's already covering my panels?


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

My thought behind thin plywood is because if you use these wall panels close enough to you victims. If one get scared enough to bounce off a wall, they could go right through a cardboard layer. Foam isn't much stronger. If you are just building. Structure in your yard that no one will get near then that's fine. But if you are in the garage and they define a path. They really should be durable.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

the cardboard will be the weak link, the glue and the foam will be stronger than the cardboard


----------

